# Oh No! Pen Exploded Inside My Purse :(



## kdks5 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am so upset, and angry at myself beyond belief. I had a pen inside my purse and it busted. There's ink stains all over the inner lining of it! I am so upset. The lining is made of 100% polyetheylne foam (sp?) It's sort of a silky, soft material. It's so beautiful, it's like an animal print type lining. The purse was from GUESS and it was $140




Please, someone tell me there is hope to get the stain out! I can't put it in my washing machine! Any ideas?


----------



## kdks5 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm. I don't have any rubbing alcohol at the moment, so I tried nail polish remover. It's helped a bit, but there's still a stain


----------



## love2482 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh no! That really sucks! Alcohol is pretty cheap, so you should go get some and try that. Or you could just buy a new purse......hehe.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 5, 2008)

i wouldnt use alchol or nail polish remover on polyethelyne foam it will break it down esentially melting the bag.

your best bet is taking it to either a cleaner or a a shoe cobbler and seeing what they say they would proboably know best if there is any way to fix it.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2008)

oh no! good luck removing the stain..

I think a dry cleaner might be able to help also?

If not... well... you have a perfect opportunity for a guilt-free bag haul!


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah... I like Rosie's idea of a dry cleaner... Have a professional look at it...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 17, 2008)

Try Aqua Net hair spray-it has helped me--


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 17, 2008)

I didnt even know you could get them out. I have a few purses with pen marks in them, I just forgot about it b/c no one can see it since it's inside. Maybe I will try the dry cleaners then.


----------

